# NOC 1123 still have a chance ???



## Rounak (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear All, 

If any NOC Cap completes 1000 applications, does that mean you do not have chance????

I am applying through NOC 1123. The number of complete applications towards 1000 sub cap shows 385. It was 160 in the month of October. I would be sending all the necessary documents to CIC by the end of coming week. Do I still have a chance???? 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Rounak,

Have you already submitted your application or not? You still have a chance as the cap is still not filled its only 385/1000. But you need to send your application before 31st of December .


----------



## Rounak (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Saurav.parashar..

Thanks for the reply. I have submitted my application on 5th of Dec 2014


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

Rounak said:


> Hi Saurav.parashar..
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have submitted my application on 5th of Dec 2014




I posted my application on the 5th as well. CIC should receive it today. Cheers to that.:tea::canada:


----------



## Rounak (Nov 22, 2014)

How do we understand if they have received it or not.....


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

I am tracking ym documents via DHL. They are yet to deliver it to the CIO in Nova Scotia.


----------



## xneelx (Dec 9, 2014)

*Do v still have a chance?*

Hi friends,

Me and my wife too are trying to send in my application before time expires. 
My wife is the primary applicant. 

Needed some help with a few things :

*1.*
a) Assets $ - What all can i add here? - Savings A/c, Fixed Deposit, Provident Fund, Public Provident Fund(PF,PPF india)? Can Car, Gold also be added ?

b) Liabilities $ - Car Loan of about $8000

c) Settlement Funds $ - This i understand will only be ready funds, so - Savings a/c, Fixed Deposit,Wat else? Will this amount be listed after subtracting Liabilities?

*In other words say i have Settlement Funds $23000 and Liabilities $8000 (car loan). Will the final figure i put in the form be 23000-8000 = $15000 ?*

*2.*
Some forms are not applicable to us, like:

Additional Dependants/Declaration [IMM 0008DEP] - (only 2 of us)
Separation Declaration for Minors Travelling to Canada [IMM 5604] - (we have no kids)
Statutory Declaration of Common-law Union [IMM 5409] - (married, have marriage certificate)
Use of a Representative [IMM 5476] - (filling on our own)
*So do we need to still print and attach these forms with the application package after mentioning N/A? Or we dont need to send them at all?*

*3.*
My wife has worked 3 jobs in the past. But only the current job matches the NOC for fsw2014.
So do we need to mention duties of all the jobs done in the past regardless of NOC matching in the form Schedule 3: Economic Classes [IMM 0008_3e] or do we only mention the current job which matches the NOC?
If so what about the experience letters from previous employers which do not match the NOC, is that needed? We only have appointment and relieving letters from past employer.

*4.*
The current employer has denied giving anything in writing, neither on a letterhead nor on a plain paper with sign.
What can be done as an alternate, Affidavit or a colleague signing a letter would suffice?

*5.*
We do not have our names on the Birth Certificate, only the date and parents name, i've read that we need an affidavit. What will be mentioned in the affidavit?

*
A ton of questions i know, any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks!*


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xneelx said:


> *1.*
> a) Assets $ - What all can i add here? - Savings A/c, Fixed Deposit, Provident Fund, Public Provident Fund(PF,PPF india)? Can Car, Gold also be added ?



You must have cash in hand, not the promise of cash (ie. whatever the hell these provident fund things are). Things like cars gold do not count as they are not cash. 

And the money must be in your account for a minimum period of time. If it is not already in your account I highly doubt it will be counted.






> *4.*
> The current employer has denied giving anything in writing, neither on a letterhead nor on a plain paper with sign.
> What can be done as an alternate, Affidavit or a colleague signing a letter would suffice?



What kind of two-bit companies exist over there that they cannot provide a simple employment letter? And why would a letter from a colleague suffice? It could be anyone saying anything with no proof that any of it is true.






> *5.*
> We do not have our names on the Birth Certificate, only the date and parents name, i've read that we need an affidavit. What will be mentioned in the affidavit?



Children's names aren't on birth certificates????????

And if you plan to apply before the end of the year your chances of doing so are virtually nil as there are only nineteen days left in the year.


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

colchar said:


> You must have cash in hand, not the promise of cash (ie. whatever the hell these provident fund things are). Things like cars gold do not count as they are not cash.
> 
> And the money must be in your account for a minimum period of time. If it is not already in your account I highly doubt it will be counted.
> 
> ...


i :second: that......eace:


----------



## xneelx (Dec 9, 2014)

colchar said:


> You must have cash in hand, not the promise of cash (ie. whatever the hell these provident fund things are). Things like cars gold do not count as they are not cash.
> 
> And the money must be in your account for a minimum period of time. If it is not already in your account I highly doubt it will be counted.


*
I've got the required cash in savings account, that's not a problem. 
My question here was as to what we can fill in form imm0008_3e Schedule 3: Economic Classes
Question 11. Where it asks to fill out
Assets, Liabilities & Settlement Funds. These are 3 different things.

Now from what i know Assets could also be anything which belongs to you and has a value, apart from Cash. Like property, etc.

So should we include that when filling out the form. 

What you're talking bout is Settlement funds.
*





> What kind of two-bit companies exist over there that they cannot provide a simple employment letter? And why would a letter from a colleague suffice? It could be anyone saying anything with no proof that any of it is true.


*
This is one of the largest Government Banks in India, whose HR policies prohibits giving out customised or detailed employment letters. But would only provide with an experience letter on relieving. 
The reason I asked about getting a letter from a colleague is because i've read places where some people are doing this and they include a business card and ID card. 
*





> Children's names aren't on birth certificates????????
> 
> And if you plan to apply before the end of the year your chances of doing so are virtually nil as there are only nineteen days left in the year.


*
Before the 1990's it was not necessary for parents to provide a name for the child at the hospital, if they had not decided and still get a birth certificate with both parents name. 
Some religions would take the date and time of birth and have a priest name the child or provide a lucky letter to begin the name, that's why people used to get a certificate without the name on it. 
*

Hope that answers your question, while none of mine where.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xneelx said:


> This is one of the largest Government Banks in India, whose HR policies prohibits giving out customised or detailed employment letters.



Then HR policies in India are f***ed up.





> The reason I asked about getting a letter from a colleague is because i've read places where some people are doing this and they include a business card and ID card.



If any official from the Canadian government accepts those they should be fired. 






> Before the 1990's it was not necessary for parents to provide a name for the child at the hospital, if they had not decided and still get a birth certificate with both parents name.



That is a pathetically stupid practice. A child's name should be included. If the parent cannot decide then they should have to register the name later. Under that idiotic practice anyone could use a birth certificate and claim that it is theirs. Why the hell is Canada letting anyone in who comes from a country with such screwed up practices, ones that we cannot accurately check up on or verify? 





> Hope that answers your question, while none of mine where.



Try reading again, some of yours were answered.


----------

